# 1st Inf Div (WW2)



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Martin Schenkel <martins@smartt.com>* on *Sat, 19 Feb 2000 21:57:09 -0800*
Hello,
I‘m looking for calrifications on the following:
When did the Toronto Scottish Regiment leave 1st Bde for 2dn Div?
When in 1941 did 2nd Lt AA Rgt join the division?
When were the various RCEME units formed? Were they formed in ‘bulk‘
when the RCEME itself formed, or did they form one-by-one?
I appreciate any help.
Regards,
Martin
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

